
Networking like it was 1996: Varese Civic Network website back online - kimi
http://www.pangea.va.it/indice.htm
======
kimi
Pangea used to run WorldGroup BBS -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Major_BBS](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Major_BBS)
\- thence the "GUI"; but it was also available as a character-based BBS over
ISDN.

